# My Halloween Contribution to fellow Members



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Here's my offer to all my fellow members here.
Vinyl sticker made with your haunt name or website name for only a few bucks.
Put them on your car, toolbox, locker, whatever you want.
If any is interested pm me with your info, logo, haunt name, etc. and i'll let you know how much.
Example, Hauntedwoodsong.com, aprox. 10" long is only $2, choice of colors and layout if needed.
Or if you need signs, banners etc let me know.
Just an offer to help members promote there site or haunt.
The wife isnt thrilled about the back window of the van, but it helps get more around us into halloween.
Yes, discount given on larger quanities.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Cool that sounds great! Will you mail to Canada?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Heres an example of my sticker, keep in mind theres no background, so what you put it on is the background(ex..tinted window, etc), you will only see the letters in the color you want.
Also, size can be smaller if you want, if you want bigger let me know.

http://hauntedwoodsong.com/stickex.jpg


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hellrazor, yes I will ship to canada. No problem.
Send me your info and will send u a prof.
Forgot to add this: Shipping is $1 per order, limited by quanity and location.(need to be protected).


----------

